# Hi, Im 18 and my period is 2 months late



## Maya18 (Feb 10, 2010)

and I have no signs of it coming, like usually cramping and going to the bathroom more. I didn't have unprotected sex, but why else could it be this late? I live with my uncle and Im really scared to get a test incase he finds it or someone I know is in the store when I buy it. I could make a doctor appointment but he will want to know where Im going and I don't want to do that if its all for nothing. Some of my friends have their period some months and not others, so could mine just be changing like that?


----------



## brichole1214 (Dec 1, 2009)

I would try to find a friend's house to go to if you are scared of taking the test at home. Even if you had protected sex you can still get pregnant...there are plenty of people who have before. I don't want to freak you out ...but if you are use to getting your period on a regular basis...unless you have had a major change in your life style it should still be coming. And if it doesn't come after getting a neg pregnancy test you need to make an appointment with the doctor to see what's going on with your body. Especially if you are sexually active. Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents into it...I pray that you get your answer soon...and it comes out the way you want it to!


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree that if you've had any sex at all (or anything even close to sex) that you should get a pregnancy test. Take it in the store bathroom if you have to.

But, if you want a bit of hopefulness, my period went away for months when I was right about 18/19. I think it was just stress of college mixed with a poor college kid diet.

But, if you get a negative on a pregnancy test, I agree that it's better to go get yourself checked out. I didn't, and my period did eventually come back, but in retrospect I should have been more concerned than I was.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

It's possible that you just haven't ovulated. Some people don't get their periods for months if they don't ovulate. And of course you can't conceive if you don't ovulate.
So I agree, it's possible you are pg. Take a test at a friend's, But if it's negative, you just haven't ovulated


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Especially when I was younger, I would skip my period some months--later I learned that sometimes ovulation is affected by stress, so I wouldn't rule that out just yet. But, take a test to be sure, ASAP. You can get them for $1 at Dollar Tree.


----------

